# VRUDMI1 Update Unlocked my Bootloader?



## MasterRy88 (Aug 18, 2011)

So I have the vzw gs4 and I had it rooted. The new VRUDMI1 update came along and I decided to take it. Phone booted normally. I rebooted it and I have the unlock symbol and it says custom. If I hold vol down + power when booting it takes me to a screen where I can odin flash. I'm a n00b but I think this means my bootloader got unlocked right?


----------



## elemental88 (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm seeing this same thing on my vzw GS4. Accepted the OTA update that rolled out earlier today and after the update I rebooted and saw the same thing, unlock symbol and the boot up saying custom. I had my device rooted prior to the update.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

If you still have root try flashing recovery?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## RockRatt (Jan 30, 2012)

That is just what shows when you have a rooted phone or NOT stock in ALL ways. Triangle away can get rid of it if you are actually still rooted. My guess is though that you probably don't even have root any longer. And IF you try flashing a new recovery you will at least soft brick it if not worse. Plus you will lose the stock 3e recovery. Do a Google search for the custom on the bootup screen with xda in the title. You will see many threads asking how to get rid of it. Your bootloader is still locked. Sorry for the bad news :-( I am on the ATT variant with the same locked bootloader crap and have seen many think the same as your thoughts.

Sent from My i337 S4 ShoStock-i Spiderman Themed


----------



## mindflayer (Apr 13, 2012)

No, the MI1 firmware update LOCKS your bootloader and UNROOTS your device.

sent from a carbonized jfltevzw


----------



## 1techydude (Jun 7, 2011)

The unlocked symbol does not mean the bootloader is unlocked unfortunately. When you updated to VI1 you in fact did lose root but there is a very easy way to reroot and not have to wipe over on XDA requires flashing in ODIN and is very simple. There currently is no way to unlock the boot loader.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------

